# Passenger door wont unlock off remote



## TTS_MW (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi I'm new to the forum so be gentle ! Can anyone help? The passenger door won't open from the outside when using the remote or from the switch on the drivers door on my 58 plate TTS.

I can open the door from the inside when I pull the handle, but as soon as you lock the car with the remote then try and unlock with the remote the passenger door remains locked.

It went in for a service at my local Audi dealership last week and they suggested the problem is likely to be the Bowden cable (I was hoping the remote needed reprogramming). They quoted £350 (if it's the Bowden cable). I recently replaced the window regulator on the drivers door myself (I had the problem with the passenger door before this) and figured I should be able to tackle the passenger door problem. Well that's what I thought but I'm just scratching my head !

I took the door card off and examined the Bowden cable and all looks ok. I even took the drivers door card off so I could compare and see if anything looked twisted or unattached. Unfortunately there didn't look like there was anything wrong. I gave everything a spray with WD40 but sadly no joy. Any suggestions? Could it be the locking module itself do you think?

I've tried both sets of keys, the on-board computer is set to unlock all doors and I've even tried the yellow manual switch hidden in the end of the door panel.

If anyones has any suggestions / possible fixes it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ScoTTS... (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi TTS_MW

Recently had a similar issue on my TT but it was the drivers door. I could only open the door with the key. Slightly more difficult for you as there is no key lock on the passenger door. Took it to indy and replaced the door lock mechanism. Cost was approx £100+VAT and then labour. Part may be a little cheaper for the passenger door? Not sure. I also replaced two Bowden cables in door at same time. I presume once you've got the passenger door unlocked from the inside, shut the passenger door, it opens fine each time? It's when you lock it and then unlock you can't open the door?

Scott


----------



## TTS_MW (Feb 23, 2017)

ScoTTS... said:


> Hi TTS_MW
> 
> Recently had a similar issue on my TT but it was the drivers door. I could only open the door with the key. Slightly more difficult for you as there is no key lock on the passenger door. Took it to indy and replaced the door lock mechanism. Cost was approx £100+VAT and then labour. Part may be a little cheaper for the passenger door? Not sure. I also replaced two Bowden cables in door at same time. I presume once you've got the passenger door unlocked from the inside, shut the passenger door, it opens fine each time? It's when you lock it and then unlock you can't open the door?
> 
> Scott


Thanks for the reply Scott. Yeah sounds like the same problem you were having ! I've looked on eBay and found what I think is a replacement part

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/For-Audi-TT-2 ... SwYmZXMGoO

I might have a go at fitting it myself, I just hope it doesn't affect the programming of the remotes !?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes that's the correct part

Doesn't affect the programmed fobs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScoTTS... (Apr 16, 2016)

I can't guarantee it's the part but it certainly looks the same as what my indy described to me. I don't recall him talking about programming the remotes or coding to the car, I was told that the drivers door mechanism acts as the 'master'. Happy to be corrected on this though. I think when replacing there may be another plastic/metal plate that needs removing behind the door card. If your quite diy savvy and have already removed the door card I can't see why you couldn't have a pop yourself. There are a few videos of door card removal in YouTube also. Recall one chap in America working on a white Mk2 that was informative.


----------



## ScoTTS... (Apr 16, 2016)

Cheers ReTTro.


----------



## TTS_MW (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks both,

I think I'll order the part and have a go at fitting, what's the worst that can happen, I'll have to take it in to the main stealer :?

If anyone has a thread how to remove the mechanism that would be great.

Thanks again


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I don't remember such a thread but have a search on Youtube for a video. Even one from a similar age VAG car would do, A3, Golf etc etc.


----------



## TTS_MW (Feb 23, 2017)

brittan said:


> I don't remember such a thread but have a search on Youtube for a video. Even one from a similar age VAG car would do, A3, Golf etc etc.


Thanks mate, I'll have a look on youtube - hopefully i'll find something similar I can use as a guide. Cheers


----------



## pazaz29 (Oct 10, 2016)

I had same problem with passenger door last month and i needed a new door lock mechanism. Indie garage fitted and supplied for £172.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

The passenger door lock is very easy you will ace it

Mike


----------



## TTS_MW (Feb 23, 2017)

pazaz29 said:


> I had same problem with passenger door last month and i needed a new door lock mechanism. Indie garage fitted and supplied for £172.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reassurance. I've ordered the part and it should hopefully be here next week :?


----------



## TTS_MW (Feb 23, 2017)

mcdhibs said:


> The passenger door lock is very easy you will ace it
> 
> Mike


Cheers mate, I hope so, I managed to do the window regulator so hopefully I'll be able to pull it off. I'll post next week to see if it worked or not. Thanks again !


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

I've done both of mine and the passenger door is the easiest pm me if you need some help

Mike


----------



## TTS_MW (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks Mike, much appreciated !


----------



## TTS_MW (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi All, just wanted to report back on the passenger door problem ! Thanks for all the advice, yep it certainly seems to be the lock mechanism at fault.

Ignore the link I put in the earlier thread (eBay item). The lock isn't compatible with a TTS 2008 model despite the description. I fitted the new lock ok (fairly straight forward, only a couple of screw held it place then unhook the cables), but when I went to connect the electronic connectors in to the plug it was a completely different size, Arghhh. Frustrated at this I decided to bite the bullet and ring the main dealer for a price for the genuine part. It's only £10 more for the genuine part !! Lesson learnt, I'll only buy genuine parts next time. I wish I had rang them 1st. I just thought it would have been loads more!

Anyway I had to put the old lock back in until I could go and get the new part. Before I fitted the old lock I gave it the obligatory tap with a hammer and by my amazement it's now working !

I'm sure it will play up again soon, and when it does I will be buying the genuine part !! I'm just pleased that I now know for sure what the fault was. The door not opening on the remote had been driving me mad.

Thanks again All


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

There is also a setting accessible via the vehicles menu to disable the passenger door from unlocking with the key fob.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It doesn't disable it from unlocking 
It disables " one press " unlocking of passanger door

If you press unlock twice it will unlock both doors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ.hargreaves (Jun 10, 2019)

I know this is an old post but I wanted to add my findings. I have a 2007 mk2 and twice, the lock acctuator has gone. I've made the mistake of buying cheap imports on eBay (£25 a go). Seem to last about 6months and then same problem - start to make a clunking sound and only open door from inside. So, I took the plunge and paid £160 for a new, genuine Audi lock. The difference is huge. The lock works a treat. It's better made and the mechanism works better than the cheap ones.

My dad used to say "you buy cheap, you buy again". Turns out he was right. 
Russ


----------



## deextr (Sep 22, 2017)

Russ.hargreaves said:


> My dad used to say "you buy cheap, you buy again". Turns out he was right.
> Russ


We know this but probably ignore the advice because Dad says so. Hence we learn the hard way. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The workshop manual that covers it is in the Knowledge Base (KB) -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833827

Look for - _Exterior Workshop Manual (D3E8006F7B3) 264 Pages_

Although you already have experience with it, (in case someone else follow this post) this YouTube will help you get the door card (door panel) off so you can get to the lock - It's in German, but the video is excellent.






And just in case you need something more, there's this -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1882595

If you're up for a challenge, providing the Forum with a DIY for replacing the lock assembly would be awesome. This topic continues to come up but I don't believe anyone's posted a DIY. Would be nice if you've got the time.


----------

